# Spring Pike



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

What are some good spots around for some nice pike. Been fishing the Cuyahoga near LaDue and caught some decent fish. My son caught a nice one on 3/28/19, 35 inches.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What are you catching the pike on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Bright green spinner. Been throwing hard and soft swimbaits, bucktails, jerkbaits and spoons. The spinner has been the winner so far.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't fished for them here, but I imagine spinners and rapalas work


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Everybody swears by Pike Bay on Mosquito. Many people use buzz baits along weeds and cattails.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my pike fishing has been terrible this year. all my spots the water was too low for the fish to get up in or frozen when I got out. in years past I've done really good casting a salmo pike bait, it looks just like a small pike. they tore that thing up.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

I may try today for a bit but not sure where I will try. Yesterday was cold and took a while to warm. Should be biting ahead of the front today.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Tried LaDue near boathouse and off of Auburn Rd boat ramp. No luck. Went over to the Cuyahoga and threw a few casts before skies opened. Struck out so far. Seeing if this rain will let up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Rain is going to be here for a few hours. Just checked radar.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Yeah I see that. Oh well. At least I got a couple hours in.


Lewzer said:


> Rain is going to be here for a few hours. Just checked radar.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

ezbite said:


> my pike fishing has been terrible this year. all my spots the water was too low for the fish to get up in or frozen when I got out. in years past I've done really good casting a salmo pike bait, it looks just like a small pike. they tore that thing up.


My Pike season has been crap also. The areas I like to wade at Mosquito are usually at least 3fow, but this year barely to my knees. Getting rain today and Sunday. IDK might be too late for it, what do think?


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

My son's first pike out of the Cuyahoga





  








20190328_103715




__
KingSteve


__
Apr 12, 2019




His first pike









  








20190328_103715




__
KingSteve


__
Apr 12, 2019




His first pike


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've never fished mosquito for them but have spent years chasing them in Canada and caught enough in our local rivers. An original jointed rapala gold and black will catch them till is so full of holes it won't float any more. Just a steady retrieve with some stops mixed in will usually produce. Pike also love chatterbaits possibly more than a spinnerbait. Also hard to beat a giant black buzzbait or big Zara spook


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> I've never fished mosquito for them but have spent years chasing them in Canada and caught enough in our local rivers. An original jointed rapala gold and black will catch them till is so full of holes it won't float any more. Just a steady retrieve with some stops mixed in will usually produce. Pike also love chatterbaits possibly more than a spinnerbait. Also hard to beat a giant black buzzbait or big Zara spook


Thanks. I've been using a spinner and that has worked well. Also have the jointed rapalas and some hard swimbaits. Havent tried mosquito yet but have caught them in LaDue and the cuyahoga near LaDue.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Years ago some guy told me to just use the cheapest buzz baits (walmart?) you could find. Between the teeth and the snags, he said, why waist your money?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree to somepoint with the cheaper baits as I try to use them for Pike as well. The issue is the cheap hooks. You need to sharpen them to make sure they stick


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Fred Fuller Park in Kent is my go-to for pike on the Cuyahoga. Lot of wood debris and weeds in the river but that's what they love, so I use topwater lures. Best chance is on spinnerbait so use wherever possible if there is a section you can manage. If you are fishing around the bridge to the baseball field you will also get plenty of smallmouth on lures.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

Headed out this morning to try for some pike at Fred Fuller Park and surrounding area. Gotta love my schedule working at the steel mill. Seven days on and seven off. Plenty of time to fish. Hopefully I'll have a good update and some photos. If not, hey I still went fishing.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

I didnt update the other day but I got skunked. River was moving faster cause of some recent rain. Banks were muddied up. Tried at fuller park and a little ways down from there on middlebury rd.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Morrow said:


> Fred Fuller Park in Kent is my go-to for pike on the Cuyahoga. Lot of wood debris and weeds in the river but that's what they love, so I use topwater lures. Best chance is on spinnerbait so use wherever possible if there is a section you can manage. If you are fishing around the bridge to the baseball field you will also get plenty of smallmouth on lures.


Morrow, have been looking at the area in general for all species. Any advice, or opinion on Tannery Park?


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

caseyroo said:


> Morrow, have been looking at the area in general for all species. Any advice, or opinion on Tannery Park?


If you mean the area near the kayak launch it’s too rocky in my opinion. I would recommend working your way downstream for the sand and silt beds. You will want to scope out where the weed beds are growing.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

First time fishing Mosquito for bass yesterday. Got one way off shore running a trap through the weeds in 8'.


----------



## KingSteve (Apr 9, 2019)

The Ghost said:


> First time fishing Mosquito for bass yesterday. Got one way off shore running a trap through the weeds in 8'.



Nice one Ghost!


----------

